
Impossible material with world record breaking surface area made by researchers - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2013-07-impossible-material-world-surface-area.html
======
waster
Very cool. I wonder how stable its adsorption properties are over time,
though. Any of you chem specialists know?

